# Halloween Party Photos from our Haunted Barn



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

I've been having fun looking thru all the cool photos everyone has posted so far. Thought I would share the ones from our party as well. This year was our 19th. Turn out wasn't as good as most years, but we still had a great time! Had around 24+ show up. 

Hope I'm doing this right! 

Costume Contest Winners:



More Costumes:



Decorations:



See all photos (in an unorganized mess because I didn't know you couldn't re-arrange photos after uploading)

http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o187/lwdesignz/Halloween/


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Hmmm...either my links didn't work or you all just think my photos suck?


----------



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow great pics - seems you had a really good turn out! Everything looked great.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice prize bouquets 

MsM


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow that prop of the monster coming through the WINDOW, please tell us how long did this all take to set up, I think by far I'm moved by your pics the MOST!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

hurricanegame said:


> Wow that prop of the monster coming through the WINDOW, please tell us how long did this all take to set up, I think by far I'm moved by your pics the MOST!


Wow...thanks! We are lucky enough to have a barn with an attached shed on the back. The window is between the two. so it does not actually lead outside. We used old wood/shutters we found laying around out back (previous owners were bigger packrats than we are!) Since we have a party every year, this has stayed in place since we first did the window about 5 years ago. Then we just add webs, hands and mask. It takes us about a month, working a few hours here and there, to get the whole barn and yard set up. We are able to store many of the props assembled in the rafters of our barn so that cuts down on set up time. 

Next year is our 20th, and I hope to re-do our graveyard entrance/fence for that...I've seen some great inspiration here! Now I just need to get busy on it early!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

MsMeeple said:


> Nice prize bouquets
> 
> MsM


Thanks! I thought they turned out pretty cute (usually don't do cute) and they were easy and cheap. We normally give out more expensive prizes, but it seems nobody really comments (not even thanks) so this year we went cheap, and I was kind of worried, but the winners seemed to really like them. ;-)


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Great pics! I love (I'm guessing) Tara Reid? Not alot of guys have the you know what's to wear that! Your decor looks great!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh, yeah LOVE your pumpkins, beautiful!!


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

Snake trouser.....hahahaha

Love your frog and witch duo!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

tallula_g said:


> Great pics! I love (I'm guessing) Tara Reid? Not alot of guys have the you know what's to wear that! Your decor looks great!



I know! He & his wife come up with great costumes every year! He was actually supposed to be the tooth fairy (you couldn't see his wings) and his wife was a dentist...Dr. Yanksemall she had on a necklace made of teeth. (deer...so they were big & yellow, hehehe)


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

mummy dearest said:


> Snake trouser.....hahahaha
> 
> Love your frog and witch duo!



It made me laugh when I saw that someone put that in dracula's pants. Not sure which one of my nutty friends did it. 

Thanks for the compliment on frog and witch...that is me and my hubby.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome! Did you have a pumpkin carving contest? I can't believe how great the costumes your guests wore were! Do you think having the barn space gets people more into party mode? It looks like it was a blast-I'm jealous!


----------

